# BBCSO Template for Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra - is it possible?



## Aleela (May 18, 2020)

Spitfire Audio has released some templates for the BBC Orchestra.
Do you think they can also work for the _*Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra (+ Spitfire Percussion)*_ ?

Thanks in advance for the advice!

I also ask @Spitfire Team @SpitfireSupport @christianhenson


----------



## Aleela (May 18, 2020)

Or... do you know if there are specific templates created by the Spitfire Audio team for the Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra?


----------



## Aleela (May 20, 2020)

Is there anyone who has used the BBCSO template to create a template with the Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra's VSTs?

Template like this: https://www.spitfireaudiothepage.com/posts/pro-templates


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (May 20, 2020)

Yes, I recently have been working on this. I used the "BBCSO Template Pro 2 - Multiple Instances - Full Routing" for this.

Added all the SF Symphonic Orchestra VSTs and SF Percussion with HZ Percussion. Used the articulation sets from Art Conductor for the tracks. Took me about 4 hours work. I still have to balance it though. 

Btw, I need a new (stronger) computer if I want to use this template. Waiting on Apple to hopefully reveal an upgrade of their iMAc soon


----------



## Aleela (May 20, 2020)

gh0stwrit3r said:


> Yes, I recently have been working on this. I used the "BBCSO Template Pro 2 - Multiple Instances - Full Routing" for this.
> 
> Added all the SF Symphonic Orchestra VSTs and SF Percussion with HZ Percussion. Used the articulation sets from Art Conductor for the tracks. Took me about 4 hours work. I still have to balance it though.
> 
> Btw, I need a new (stronger) computer if I want to use this template. Waiting on Apple to hopefully reveal an upgrade of their iMAc soon



Great! I will try to use that template. Are you going to make a video where you show your template?
...and... sorry for my ignorance, what is Art Conductor?


----------



## scoringdreams (May 21, 2020)

gh0stwrit3r said:


> Yes, I recently have been working on this. I used the "BBCSO Template Pro 2 - Multiple Instances - Full Routing" for this.
> 
> Added all the SF Symphonic Orchestra VSTs and SF Percussion with HZ Percussion. Used the articulation sets from Art Conductor for the tracks. Took me about 4 hours work. I still have to balance it though.
> 
> Btw, I need a new (stronger) computer if I want to use this template. Waiting on Apple to hopefully reveal an upgrade of their iMAc soon



(gets excited, imagines the amount of work involved, and quietly retreats back into the shadows)


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (May 21, 2020)

Aleela said:


> Great! I will try to use that template. Are you going to make a video where you show your template?
> ...and... sorry for my ignorance, what is Art Conductor?


Art Conductor is a product from BabylonWaves which you can use for articulation sets in Logic and expression maps in Cubase. I really like it. Did a video about it today on my channel


----------



## Aleela (May 21, 2020)

gh0stwrit3r said:


> Art Conductor is a product from BabylonWaves which you can use for articulation sets in Logic and expression maps in Cubase. I really like it. Did a video about it today on my channel


Thanks! I'll take a look at the video!


----------



## AlainTH (May 21, 2020)

see


----------



## Denkii (May 21, 2020)

scoringdreams said:


> (gets excited, imagines the amount of work involved, and quietly retreats back into the shadows)


I used the bbcso template as a guideline and exchanged all instruments for the ones that I want. I also swapped the reverbs. If you don't wanna set up expression maps it's really fast actually. Make sure to duplicate tracks for each section hence the routing will be applied to the new track as well.
Doesn't get simpler than this tbh.


----------



## scoringdreams (May 22, 2020)

Denkii said:


> I used the bbcso template as a guideline and exchanged all instruments for the ones that I want. I also swapped the reverbs. If you don't wanna set up expression maps it's really fast actually. Make sure to duplicate tracks for each section hence the routing will be applied to the new track as well.
> Doesn't get simpler than this tbh.



I feel that articulation maps / expression maps work wonders for convenience sake. Probably just a little hard to manage if we usually work with individual articulations. I would happily pay you for the template if you're keen and willing to share. The work involved is just not allowed in my current time schedule.


----------



## AlainTH (May 22, 2020)

modify existing expression maps (the template include it) is really easy


----------



## Akarin (May 22, 2020)

Here are the Expression Maps: https://bit.ly/bbcso-core-expmaps


----------



## Denkii (May 22, 2020)

Akarin said:


> Here are the Expression Maps: https://bit.ly/bbcso-core-expmaps


Yeah you can find expression maps for the bbcso instruments for free. It's only when you want to use other instruments that you'll have to set up the expression maps for those of course.

If you're looking for an (almost) all encompassing set of expression map presets, I'd suggest looking into Babylon waves' offering. It's called art conductor for cubase.
He offers a set of expression maps for a vast range of libraries where you just have to load the ones you want into your template for each instrument and then save the template.
Then save the template. It's a one time setup.
Saving the time to create the expression maps on your own, this is probably manageable in 1-2 hours depending on how many instruments you use.


----------



## AlainTH (May 22, 2020)

thanks Akarin. 
Concerning babylon, many expression maps can be found. the coherence in the different libraries (assign same articulation with same input for all libraries) is just little time work for each instrument when you have aleady a working expression map. i suggest you try it before give money.


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Jun 18, 2020)

Last days I had some fun building up a template with the Spitfire Audio Symphonic, Chamber and Percussion libraries. I've build it up from scratch (not even done yet) within a little project of the Polar Express Suite. Just to get the hang of it. Doing busses, routings and prints like @christianhenson and Jake did (not all, but enough for now). Learning quite a lot from it! I think it's an awesome way of working.


----------



## Braymen (Jul 9, 2020)

Akarin said:


> Here are the Expression Maps: https://bit.ly/bbcso-core-expmaps


Thanks for this. Saved me some time with my template!


----------

